# WHMCS account deletion



## Punjabi (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone know what happens when a logged in user (client) is supposed to be deleted? Does it automatically logs that user out or what?

I had an account with UGVPS, later my account details were merged into ChicagoVPS (no active UGVPS service at that time). So, I have asked to delete (not disable) my account. Support responded in couple of minutes that it has been done. But it seems that it has only been disabled instead of deletion. Since, I was already logged in, I can still access my account. I tried to login in different browser, it didn't worked (login incorrect error). I have already changed my details in the account though.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 1, 2014)

It should log you out. Maybe there could be some cache issues in the first few hours but you should be logged out as soon as it can't find your user in the database.


----------



## Punjabi (Jul 1, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> It should log you out. Maybe there could be some cache issues in the first few hours but you should be logged out as soon as it can't find your user in the database.


It allowed me to change my details even after the "deletion", so not really sure if it indeed was deleted, as the details kept getting written/updating to database.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 1, 2014)

Punjabi said:


> It allowed me to change my details even after the "deletion", so not really sure if it indeed was deleted, as the details kept getting written/updating to database.


I doubt it. It could be some weird cache/sync issue where the master server deleted the record, then you updated on the slave and for somer strange reason it un-deleted the record from the master DB... unlikely though.

Most websites won't delete your account and will in fact de-activate. If they were in the UK (and possibly the EU, we're a little more strict though) you could force them to delta it but I doubt legal threats will mean much to them in the US.

But yeah... they didn't delete your account.


----------



## Neo (Jul 1, 2014)

Nope, they just disable your account thats why. Try to register new account same e-mail and you will get a error.

Same as GVH did to me :angry:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2014)

Not that I would ever accuse CVPS/GVH/CC of doing things _properly_ - but disabling accounts is something I do as well.  If an account a client requests deleted has payment activity, I explain to them that I do need to archive the records so that our bookkeeping isn't full of undocumented payments.  Once this happens (typically first of the month), then I'll go ahead and delete the account from the production DB.


----------



## Punjabi (Jul 1, 2014)

@Aldryic C'boas

Yea, I absolutely understand that. In fact for a company involved in any kind of payment activity, I would expect the exact same procedure, that is archiving the records of clients that no longer needs to be associated with the company. Plus removing them from production version as those records are no longer required for public side of the web application.

I never had any payment activity with ChicagoVPS & the last transaction that I did with UGVPS was back in Feb 2013 & I cancelled the service in Aug 2013. I wasn't aware of the fact that they actually went ahead and merged the accounts with ChicagoVPS. It was only last month when I received an email from ChicagoVPS about some dedi specials & I came to know the reason of my records in their DB from support.

@Neo

Actually, I had opened similar ticket with GVH (to delete my account). As expected, it logged me out when I refreshed the page (after the deletion). Now, if I test ChicagoVPS order page it gives "A user already exists with that email address" error, which is not there in case of GVH. But then again I never had any service with GVH, so no payment transaction involved there.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah, I should've clarified more before, but I was making an effort not to be a dick for once 

More than likely, they're just keeping your email address on file for when they sell contact/email lists again out of their client DB.  (I've tested and confirmed this with multiple aged email accounts).


----------



## fixidixi (Jul 1, 2014)

@Aldryic: and it also makes easier  to say you have a *very huge number* customers..

you can even run a select count(id) from users ..


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 1, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> More than likely, they're just keeping your email address on file for when they sell contact/email lists again out of their client DB.  (I've tested and confirmed this with multiple aged email accounts).


I tested it with an email address that was never used anywhere but with them.  Many of the spam emails I've received on that email address have also turned up on #winning SBL's .  Must be a package deal: server, IPs, list


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> @Aldryic: and it also makes easier  to say you have a *very huge number* customers..
> 
> you can even run a select count(id) from users ..


See now you're assuming that they actually know raw SQL, and don't have to rely on a panel B)



DomainBop said:


> I tested it with an email address that was never used anywhere but with them.  Many of the spam emails I've received on that email address have also turned up on #winning SBL's .  Must be a package deal: server, IPs, list


HAH.  Well, we already know that they willingly sell to spammers, so that would not surprise me in the slightest.


----------



## Punjabi (Jul 2, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Yeah, I should've clarified more before, but I was making an effort not to be a dick for once
> 
> More than likely, they're just keeping your email address on file for when they sell contact/email lists again out of their client DB.  (I've tested and confirmed this with multiple aged email accounts).



Yea, that seems to be the more likely reason for not deleting the account 

Anyways, I had changed my email (to a not so important one) before they disabled it, but then again they already have my previous email in their archived records I guess, so I have increased their "mailing" list by one now. 

@MannDude

I guess I posted this thread in the wrong section. You can move it to a correct section (General/Off-topic?)


----------

